# My steampunk costume idea



## K. Autumn Spinner (Jun 14, 2010)

Very, very neat! I especially love how you've pre-coordinated all the accoutrements in the final 'shopped image. Wow, the inspiration for my costume this year just keeps rolling in!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You have spats.

This can't be wrong.

VERY nice.


----------



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

very very cool !!!


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT! Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! I think this is actually the one I'm going to go with. My husband green-lit the Steampunk idea.  I'm going to have to either find a different skirt or, more likely, make my own because I just can't see shelling out $250 for a single piece of the costume.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Riki my friend once again you have put together an amazing and unique costume!!! I love looking at all of your creative ideas. I cant wait to see what you come up with next!!*


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

That's beautiful! A perfect look for you! I love your style, Rikki.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow I think you are my dream woman Rikki. You are super cool. And great outfit!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Haha, thanks Gus, I'm flattered....so is my husband. 
Thanks Laurie and SpookiMama! I'm so excited to get started on it!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Love, Love, LOVE Steampunk (almost as much as I love Dieselpunk). Your costume is pure awesomeness. BTW, if that's your leg with the bats tattoo, your leg is awesome, too.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks BTM! Sadly, no that's not my leg. And even more sadly, that's not a tattoo, it's a pair of tights.


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't know what a Steampunk is? I mean, its a neat looking costume but I don't have a clue what its supposed to be. Something from an Anime or Comic Book?

I was involved in the Punk/Skin/Ska music scene for a while, but the only kind of Punks I new were Punks and Gutter Punks (who pretty much wore whatever they found in the hamper and did a whole lotta heroin.)

One way or another, it looks cool and you have an eye for putting stuff together well.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

HD, steampunk is a sub-genre of sci-fi. It's an alternate history kind of thing, normally Victorian era. Wild Wild West (both the old series and the '90s movie) and League of Extraordinary Gentlmen are steampunk, as well as most works from Jules Verne and H.G. Wells.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I admit that I had to look up steampunk on wikipedia.  I had no idea what it meant although I loved the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.

If only Rikki would use her resources to find guy-ware as well as gal-ware. She found some really cool acoutrements for her outfit. Very resourceful.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the whole ensemble. You are going to look great. The skirt is _perfect!_


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Terra! I'm going to try my best to recreate the skirt exactly as it is...I just can't afford that price!

Gus, I'm working on a male steampunk costume for my husband right now. He just needs to decide what persona he wants so I can figure out what accessories to add to it! I know that we're going to recycle the pants and probably the shirt and top hat from his Victorian era Dracula costume. I'm going to make (hopefully!) a six-button notch lapel vest or it. He's got to pick which brocade and buttons though.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Got the material, buttons, and other little neccessities for my skirt and Aaron's vest today! I still need some things for my skirt to make it "steampunk" but I've almost got everything. I am taking it to my grandmother's in the next few weeks so she can help me make it all - I don't sew, just bought my first machine a couple of days ago. Off to practice sewing straight seams!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

You have such a knack for creativity


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

I would add some brass to the goggles, a steam punk NVG if you will.


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

More inspiration.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

What I've bought:
shrug
aviator hat/goggles
lace shirt
double buckle belt
victorian boots (waiting to see how long the skirt will be before deciding whether I need spats or not)
everything for the skirt except the material for the inside layer

Still need to get:
jewelry
steampunk baubles to clip on the skirt


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

This stupid steampunk styling is like a virus and by stupid I mean amazing. I am slowly thinking of doing a steampunk styled mad scientist as my non-scary party costume. It may because I have always wanted monocle and top hat.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Rikki, I like this outfit...very creative! *


I found this & thought I'd share....

*Read My Hips @ SteamPunk Fashion Show*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIsqDQUCQT8


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I got my skirt made (or rather my grandmother did)! I'm really pleased with it but I still need to add the chain and keys. I'd also like to get a tiny compass to hang off it. When I get those things added I'll post pictures.  So for my costume I'm just waiting for the shrug and gloves to come in and then I can decide on what jewelry I want.

I also got Aaron's vest made - a black and silver brocade, six button, notch lapel vest. I need to by sleeve garters, a derby/bowler hat, and spats for his costume and then he needs to figure out what accessories he wants.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I got my skirt made (or rather my grandmother did)! I'm really pleased with it but I still need to add the chain and keys. I'd also like to get a tiny compass to hang off it. When I get those things added I'll post pictures.  So for my costume I'm just waiting for the shrug and gloves to come in and then I can decide on what jewelry I want.
> 
> I also got Aaron's vest made - a black and silver brocade, six button, notch lapel vest. I need to by sleeve garters, a derby/bowler hat, and spats for his costume and then he needs to figure out what accessories he wants.


*Hey Rikki I would love to see pics of all of the items you have so far!!! THey sound amazing. Now you have me itching to get my costume done. I still need all my jewelry and shoes and stockings and oh my I have work to do. Reading your post makes me feel so far behind Well if you can please post pics I would love to see what you are coming up with it sounds truly amazing*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here ya go Spooki! Obviously, I'm still waiting on the shrug (next week is the absolute earliest they estimated it arriving). I also still need the little compass for the skirt, some chocolate brown spats, and I'm trying to decide if I want a necklace or not.




























Here's what the shrug looks like:


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok first things first....You are so freakin cute!!!  

Ok now the costume....AMAZING! I love it!!! I totally love the skirt and can just see it with the piece you are waiting for. I think the compass would be a nice touch. what about a steam punk necklace?? That might be cool too. Oh I can not wait to see you in this when you are done Are you dressing hubby to match?? *


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a really great costume. I love steampunk stuff, it's getting very popular a the Goth events my brother attends.

These people went to the Whitby Goth event back in April this year and last I think they look awesome.

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m38/GaryCatterick/togothornot.jpg?t=1272132700

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dhutchinsonphotography/3494964662/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dhutchinsonphotography/3494148441/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4582172550/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/technoblurb/4558096493/


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

UK, those are some very cool outfits!

Spooki, you are too sweet.  Yes, I am thinking about a necklace but it has to be a really long one so I can wear it under the shrug and it still be seen. I'm also thinking about whether I should have a gun (an airship captain needs to be able to defend against air pirates, right?).

Aaron will be wearing a steampunk outfit as well but we won't necessarily match. His vest is black and silver so the rest of his outfit will follow that color scheme. I can't get him to decide on a persona though so I'm not sure what accessories he's going to have yet. I know he's wearing a white shirt and black dress pants and a silver ascot. I think he decided on a bowler/derby with goggles on the brim. He also wants glasses with a little swing arm magnifying glass on them (like jewelers use). I'm ordering some gray spats for him. And he definitely wants a gun. So now I've got to find outlandish looking nerf guns and paint them.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you thought about steampunking a nerf maverick? They look pretty amazing. My son went through a phase of wanting one

http://www.jeremyclough.com/2008/12/29/steampunk-nerf-maverick/

http://gizmodo.com/5020218/shagnasty-model-666-is-fake-plastic-steampunked-nerf-pistol

http://www.theideacan.com/2008/07/customized-steampunk-nerf-guns.html


This is my fave maverick mod
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2010/06/nerf-gun-modding/nerf-steampunk-sniper-rifle.jpg


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, the Maverick is the one I thought looked the most appropriate. I want to practice painting on some $1 ones first just so I don't end up with a $12 piece of crap!  I'm also trying to decide what the best way to holster it would be.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I got my shrug yesterday! So excited! I found a very small, folding "spy" suction cup dart gun that I need to paint, then decide if I'm going to make a holster for it or just drop it in my pocket. I also need to decide whether I want (and can afford) spats and a necklace. Here's what I've got so far:


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sorry, but this outfit not only sets a high standard for this entire forum, but you are too creative, energetic and sexy.
There is such as thing as too much, you know.

The crime of it is, you didn't need the spats.

That is the true wound in this entire project.

Yeah, sure, I'll point people to this thread in the future as an ultimate example of inventiveness and steampunk fashion, I'll turn your photo into my computers wallpaper, start a blog based on how adorable you are and likely start stalking you in a formal but still creepy "you deserve to be mine" sort of a way,...
But no spats?

I'm disappointed.

: )


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Rikki, you look absolutely gorgeous! 

The skirt turned out so pretty and love the shrug. And you say you aren't even done? Girl, you will have all men that see you under your power


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Terra!
Spats, you are too funny! *nervous laugh*   I may still do spats - in the color of my gloves preferrably. I just think it would add a little extra authenticity but I'll be happy with the costume if I do nothing else with it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay so I finally got enough pieces of my husband's costume to get some pictures of a test run! His character is an inventor/tinkerer. I still have to paint the gun and buy some spats. Wire rimmed glasses with clear lenses and black sleeve garters have been ordered and are on their way. I also need to make some type of holster for the gun.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You both look GREAT as always!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Aw, thanks Hooch! I'm excited to get his costume wrapped up!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking amazing! I love the shrug. Where did you find it?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks! I bought it from an Italian seller on Etsy. http://www.etsy.com/listing/57696467/brown-leather-steampunk-shrug


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking great! I'm going steampunk too, but mine will be more along the lines of thrown together at the last minute!  Loved seeing yours, way to go.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh you guys look FABULOUS!!! Oh man you did it again*


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

If you don't mind a bit of sewing spats are terribly easy to make.  I've made a pair before and it was a ton of fun.  
here's a free pattern link if you're interested.

http://www.thankyoufornotbeingperky.com/spats-pattern/ (pattern)

(steampunk costume made for contest) http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d70/neo-ragdolls/steampunk4.jpg


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Atelier. I looked into making my own last week but don't know if I can do it....I'm a VERY novice seamstress! I might give it a little more thought though.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Steam Punk costumes seem to be really hot lately (pardon the pun). I really like your ideas. Cool accessories. You might be able to pick up more ideas from looking at the DragonCon pictures. There are thousands of pictures posted on line and a lot of sections on Steam punk costumes alone.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Although I am a tried and true Pirate haunter, I think your Steam Punk outfit looks absolutely fantastic.....!


----------

